# Semiramide



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok so i find this fellow after viewing other threads Leonardo Vinci. so i go on you tube and search the operas that are listed under his name and year. come across this one "Semiramide". but when i plug it in to search on you tube this come up "Rossini - Semiramide". so do we have a controversy here in 2017? did Rossini plagiarize this opera?? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonardo_Vinci list is here. inquiring minds want to know:guitar:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What happens is you search on google?

http://www.operafolio.com/composer.asp?n=Leonardo_Vinci

And Rossini:

Semiramide (Italian pronunciation: [semiˈraːmide]) is an opera in two acts by Gioachino Rossini. The libretto by Gaetano Rossi is based on Voltaire's tragedy Semiramis, which in turn was based on the legend of Semiramis of Assyria.[1][2] The opera was first performed at La Fenice in Venice on 3 February 1823.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ldiat said:


> ok so i find this fellow after viewing other threads Leonardo Vinci. so i go on you tube and search the operas that are listed under his name and year. come across this one "Semiramide". but when i plug it in to search on you tube this come up "Rossini - Semiramide". so do we have a controversy here in 2017? did Rossini plagiarize this opera??
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonardo_Vinci list is here. inquiring minds want to know:guitar:


It was common for different composers to write operas on the same subjects, and even to set the same libretti. Certain professional librettists were frequently called upon, notably Metastasio and Da Ponte. No, Rossini's music was not plagiarized.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> *It was common for different composers to write operas on the same subjects*, and even to set the same libretti. Certain professional librettists were frequently called upon, notably Metastasio and Da Ponte. No, Rossini's music was not plagiarized.


And this seems to be a good example. Here is a nice compilation of arias from many different composers' Semiramides:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> And this seems to be a good example. Here is a nice compilation of arias from many different composers' Semiramides:


You making it even more confusing, must dig this one up, long time not heard this CD.
Can't find it now.....:devil:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

oh ok just wondering said i was a inquiring mind------------>no comments Pugg


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

And speaking of Leonardo Vinci, both he and Handel did a Partenope opera.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Florestan said:


> And speaking of Leonardo Vinci, both he and Handel did a Partenope opera.


thanks must listen to both


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

"Certain professional librettists" (by Woodduck)
so these fellows were like screen writers to day in hollywood etc???


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ldiat said:


> "Certain professional librettists" (by Woodduck)
> so these fellows were like screen writers to day in hollywood etc???


Very much so. Libretto-writing is a specialized craft. You have to know what works well set to music (or be willing to be told by a composer). Beautiful dialogue that would make a play memorable is apt to get lost, make little effect, or hold up the action when sung, and the librettist must realize that the composer will set the pace of the drama and make or break the opera with the effectiveness of his music. Good composers can save operas with mediocre librettos, but I can't think of an instance of a libretto redeeming a mediocre score.


----------

